# Penis enlargement vs "D&E" - to improved confidence and sex life



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Just curious because I've been using a program for increasing my penis size and I've been seeing some favorable results so far. The method I'm using is pretty boring - called the D&E program (diet and exercise). I've seen a lot of places that have discussed penis enlargement - primarily the pros and cons of using vacuum pumps, weights, and jelqing. Frankly, I think the cons outweigh the pros and IMHO I'm skeptical that enlargement programs works outside of surgery. However, I have an open mind and would be interested in seeing if anyone has had positive results pursuing penis enlargement.

By going the diet and exercise route - plus some good quality foreplay - I was able to get a great quality erection and the wife definitely noticed a difference. Also, libido has been getting even higher than before - and I've already had a pretty healthy one to start. I have at least a good 60 lbs to lose, and I'll probably shoot for 80 lbs. I think I have a decent fat pad yet to be lost, so I'm guessing I may get anywhere from 0.5" to 1.0" of exposed length. When I go full bone pressed and I get to roughly 6.75" - maybe a little more than that even. Girth may improve some too but most likely due to improved blood flow from exercise and weight loss. I'm only at 5.0" - 5.1" for girth, so nothing to write home about.

I've been wanting to improve my fitness and physique for awhile now with past attempts succeeding but only reverting back to old habits. Because of age, it seems like it's a little harder to make it work next time a restart after falling off the wagon. I got a little scared that I was decreasing in size due to softer erections, so it was the final part that drove me to want to do this for real. So far so good. I'm not rushing it and am content for the weight to drop off slowly. And erections have gotten better; however, I know I'm not quite as long as I used to be. Weight loss should help that.

What are your experiences?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't think I have seen a lot to indicate that type of information is very available here.

I think I remember maybe one poster that was doing something?

I'm definitely an advocate for diet and exercise for better everything.


----------



## CharlesClark (Jul 28, 2020)

The only way I was able to get really hard erections were with help of pills. I am buying them all the time on espanolfarmacia.net and the price is ok so I don't spend much. I did not know that fat pad can add to the length and now I will try to lose some weight because we all want more length. It would be a nice little cheat if it really works and I hope it does. I will have to try it out and do some exercise, it can't be bad because exercise will help me perform even better.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Less cushion= more to push in...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

My wife likes me heavier - when I lost weight, she complained. Length isn't important. Stuff to grind against her lady parts are.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

CharlesClark said:


> So losing the fat pad ads to size?


As conan said - as your fat pad shrinks more of your length will be uncovered. While technically you won't literally grow in length, you will most likely be able to penetrate your partner more deeply with a thinner fat pad.


----------



## Know Kname (Sep 3, 2020)

If I understand Jelging correctly any resulting penis length comes from stretching the Penis Body erectile tissue. 
Wouldn't the lengthening process result in tearing the penis erectile tissues which may result in Scar tissue? 

Peyronie's Disease aka Penile Fibrosis is believed to be caused by fibrous "scar tissue" in the Penis Body. 
Peyronie's disease causes curved, painful erections.

I doubt if a "Jelging" search on GoogleScholar dot com would result any medical journal articles advocating Jelging as a safe penis lengthening technique.
Consider websites that advocate Jelqing as a method to increase penis length may be motivated by $$. 
Conan is correct. 
Trimming or shaving pubic hair would be like removing the weeds from a flower bed. 
The loss of abdominal brown adipose tissue would be safe alternative to Jelging and may improve your cardiovascular system.


----------

